# Pregnant cat due any time



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm a worrier by nature. I haven't had too many pregnant cats and each is different. I have a pregnant foster due very soon. She is in and out of her box. She had no interest in it before. She doesn't want me to be away from her. She is more vocal today. She is picking up my foster kitten and trying to drag her to the box. It seems like she should have them any time now. I am just nervous as she has been like this all day and tomorrow is a holiday. Should I be worried? Any advice or reassurance is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

These links should help, Dakota. She will probably deliver soon. Keep some dry towels handy (to rub up the kittens), be prepared to remove the sac if mother cat starts to deliver another kitten, and have the vet's emergency number handy. The odds are that all will be well, but be ready, just in case. My Precious didn't want me to leave her either.  Keep us updated, please. 


http://cats.about.com/cs/pregnancybirth ... irth_3.htm

http://www.sniksnak.com/cathealth/howto15.html


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I wouldn't want my Mommy to leave me either if I was about to deliver. Good luck, and hope all goes well.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The kittens will come when you least expect them, and probably at the most inconvenient time!


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

She's had 3 kittens and she does not seem interested in them. She keeps charging at the door to get to the other cats. She doesn't seem to know what to do. She has not nursed them and they are crying. Should I offer them formula?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Have you tried helping them to find a nipple or is she pushing them away? If she refuses then yes, they need formula and will need to be fed every couple hours. So if it's been more than 2 hours since they're born, they definitely need to be fed. And if she isn't bothering with them, you will need to stimulate them to pee & poop. Here's a couple articles that should help:

http://www.kittenrescue.org/handbook.htm

http://www.petcaretips.net/orphaned_kitten_care.html


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

She is laying down now and I put the babies up to the nipples, but they seem to have a hard time latching on and keeping latched on.  One is cold and I am trying to warm him.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Do you have a waterproof heating pad? You could put it on low, and put towels on top of it. Make sure the kittens don't get too warm, of course.

It is not uncommon for newborn kittens to have a problem staying latched on. However, they will catch on quickly. Do not let the mother cat out of that room, or out of the box, except to use a litter box in the room. The kittens will have her odor, and her mother instinct should kick in. I hope all goes well.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, best of luck warming the kitten up! 

When Shadow kittened, I kept her in the bathroom of the Master bedroom. I kept the bedroom door closed to keep the other kitties out of the MBR. MBR was like no-cats-land. I would let Shadow into the MBR to stretch her legs, but she mostly wanted to stay with her babies. If I left the bathroom door open for her, she tried to move them under the King size bed...so I had to keep her supervised when the bathroom door was open.

Can you create a buffer zone for this new mother?
btw, Shadow LOVED my house-kitties, but that ALL changed after she kittened. She only became sweet again after her babies were weaned and given to the adoption center.


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

She is shut in the bedroom. I am not letting her out, but if she hears a cat outside the door she gets upset. She has had another kitten. She is laying down and they are nursing or rooting or sleeping. So I hope they will be ok. 
The one kitten did warm up and I put him back with her.


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

Mom settled down for the night. I would hear the occasional meow and then silence so they must have been able to nurse. Mom drank some water and is now laying back down with them. Thanks for the replies last night. It really helped.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Glad things are going better, she probably just needed some time to get used to the idea of being a mom :lol:


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

She is doing better, but one of the kittens has a odd spot on his back. He has a spot on his back with no fur and it is red like maybe a wound or something. I don't know how to describe it or what it is. Of course, the vets are closed today. He looks to possibly have a hernia or she bit the umbilical cord to low.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Pictures?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Is the spot on his belly or on his back?? Maybe the babies are nursing on this particular kitty. Keep an eye on that. If they start nursing on each other, do your best to remove them from that position and redirect them to the mother for nursing.


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

No it is not from nursing. I haven't seen anything like it before. It is on his lower back. I am taking them to the vet first thing tomorrow. Maybe I can take a picture of it if I can figure out how to put pictures on here.

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h247/ ... 1195760818

Sorry if I didn't post the picture correctly.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

It reminds me of birth defects involving the spine :? Can that kitten crawl around and move like the others, or does he seem less mobile?

I am so sorry it should happen today when all vets are closed


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

He can scoot a little. His back legs are deformed, twisted legs, I think they call it. I have seen kittens with twisted legs and they outgrew it and are now completely normal. I don't know if that is what is wrong with his legs though.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Is that spot on his back raw? Does anything seem to stick out of it, or push under the skin? I hope it's nothing serious, poor baby...


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Nini said:


> It reminds me of birth defects involving the spine :? Can that kitten crawl around and move like the others, or does he seem less mobile?
> 
> I am so sorry it should happen today when all vets are closed


Hmmm. Reminds me of spina bifida


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

Is there anything they can do for spina bifida? I am so sad for him. Anybody have any experience with it?


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Sorry..wasn't sure because I saw you posted it was on his back but then said his stomach. 

I wouldn't worry about the twisted legs either, I've seen that before too and they turned out fine also. I can't really make out the picture much, but I'd be interested to see what the vet says. Does he otherwise seem normal?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I would wait until the vet is able to see him. Just keep him warm and clean in the meantime. Mamma will be able to do most of that.

When she takes the kitten to the vet, should she take the whole litter with Mamma, just the litter or just the kitten? (I've always taken the whole brood, but never so soon after birth unless it was an orphaned litter...)


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

He seems ok other than his back, his legs, and possibly a hernia. He does get around and he is always with the group and not off by himself. He seems to be nursing and is not crying. 

I plan on bringing the whole litter and mama. Although, I hate to drag them out into the cold so young, I would feel much better if they were all seen just in case. 

Mama is doing much better with them. I think she was just really scared. She seems content to be with them now. 

Nini I don't really know how to describe the spot except that it is circular and red. Nothing seems to be sticking out of it. I have never seen anything like it on a cat. 

Thanks again for your replies and for listening.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Well, we'll all be sending good wishes to that sweet little baby... I hope the vet will know how to fix him up, and it is nothing serious.

Good luck with taking care of the family, and taking them on an expedition to the vet's.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't even know if cats can get spina bifida. Its just what it reminds me off.

Les hope its not anything serious.

I'm glad the Mum is nursing him - thats a good sign. Often if there is something very wrong with baby, Mum will push it away to die.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I hope mom and babies are doing well. Any news on the little one?


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

He did have spina bifida. Part of his spine was exposed so he would be at risk of infection. If he were a baby he would be in the hospital in strict quarantine until he could have surgery. He probably wouldn't have bowl or urine control. With the risk of infection so great I had him put to sleep. I just didn't want him to get sick and suffer. His prognosis was poor. I was doing ok (not ok really but together) until while I was holding him he started purring and I just lost it. It's so horrible having to make that decision especially when his life had just begun. I will really miss him. The vet was surprised that the mom never pushed him away, but she always treated him the same as the others. 

Give your cats an extra pet or kiss and be so glad to have them with you.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I am so sorry  

At least you noticed it early and did the right thing... I am so glad that all he knew for his very short life was the tender love and care of both his feline and human Moms. Poor little baby.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am so sorry about the wee one. You did the right thing, even tho it hurts so bad.

Give Momma an extra treat for being so good to her baby.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dakota, I know your heart must ache for that little one, but it's probably for the best. You did what was necessary. 

I'm so glad mother is taking good care of the little ones! I thought she looked a bit big to be finished giving birth. We all like pictures; I hope you'll post them as the kittens grow. God bless.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Dakota26 said:


> ...while I was holding him he started purring and I just lost it.


This is so sad, but I am going to echo Nini. His short life knew nothing but care and love. No pain or suffering. You the right thing and I admire you greatly. I know how hard it must have been.
Heidi


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

I really appreciate hearing that I did the right thing. I believe I did, but it is still so hard. He seemed content and I am glad that I got to have him even if it was for such a short time. Luckily, Mom doesn't seem to notice, but she has others to care for. I will try to post some pictures of them in another post. Thanks for your kind words and help.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dakota, I understand, and if she were your child, she would have surgery and either use a wheelchair or walk with difficulty. Life is precious, but it would have been difficult for you to care for her and costs thousands and thousands of dollars. 

I had students with spina bifida, bless their hearts, and their lives will be full, despite this problem. However, unless you have a big insurance policy for your pets and are willing to spend many hours helping the kitten gain as much control as possible, and then, perhaps never walk anyway....you did the right thing. If money and time were no object, you would have had a choice.


----------



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Jeanie.

Pictures are posted in meet my kitty.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm so sorry about the little one but you did the right thing.


----------

